

Missing Link Between Code and Data - Autre
http://kazimirmajorinc.blogspot.com/2011/08/missing-link-between-code-and-data.html

======
dlsspy
Similarly, things that have configuration files that _aren't_ in python, lua,
etc... are significantly harder to use.

